# Qualification Notification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Once you have met the qualifications you must post the following here:

1. That you have completed the qualifications and would like to be entered into the drawing.

2. A link to your review thread.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Please enter me. 

Review threads:
SVS 16-46PC+
Sony STR-DE597
OPPO Digital OPDV971H
Emotiva DMC-1 and MPS-1


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

I reckon that I have now completed the requirements so count me in as well.

Here is the link to my first review: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/speakers/689-review-amphion-argon2.html


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

I'm in.

Review here.

Thanks

Russell


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Count me in as well.

Find my review here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/speakers/686-review-monitor-audio-gr10-gr-center-grfx.html


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I believe I now qualify. I have added some photo's and a graph of the frequency response of a Cornwall I in Klipsch's anechoic chamber. Here is the link to my review.

I even added pictures to my stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Howdy, I'd like to be entered please! 

My review is here!


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm qualified and I'd like to enter the SVS contest.


Here are links to the reviews I've done so far:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/components/1132-review-harmony-880-universal-remote.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/computers-digital-devices/1121-review-logitech-z-5500-5-1-speaker-system.html


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I finally got around to my review, which means I'm qualified. It was probably better than I waited because I was elated with my DVD player, then peeved, and now content and could write a complete review ;-)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-components/1473-review-philips-dvp5960-37-a.html


----------

